# Any Pa trappers that can help



## vw_1_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

I wont to trap ***** with conibaer traps do they have to be in the water for it to be legal? Are there any reg on how far in the cubby they have to be?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Try doing a google search on Pa DNR, then look on their website for trapping regs.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/lib/pgc/ ... season.pdf
Here you go.


----------



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

In Pa it is illegal to use conis above the water surface. You could just make the same set with a foothold and drown them.


----------

